
One Ph.D. Student’s Open Letter to Microsoft - ethereal_eq
https://medium.com/@eleanorquint1/one-ph-d-students-open-letter-to-microsoft-dd09a882deb7
======
yargel
It is so important right now that we as an industry use our voices and what
leverage we have to make it harder for our government to carry out human
rights abuses. Thanks for writing.

~~~
ch4s3
I agree. This seems like a cut and dry case of things you should gather up
your coworkers and say no to.

